# no gui--not even a hope of one



## tomm (Dec 5, 2010)

I bet no one has ever posted one like this--I have tried the command "startx" both as root  and as a user but get the same message--command not found or something like that.I am really new to this and probably shouldn't be suing it at all but--please tell me what command to issue to get the gui going in FreeBSD. I have searched high and low but can't find a simple answer to this. I am reminded of my old DOS days--what a nightmare.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 5, 2010)

tomm said:
			
		

> I bet no one has ever posted one like this--I have tried the command "startx" both as root  and as a user but get the same message--command not found



You'd be surprised.  See, a lot of people today think that a GUI is a necessary part of an operating system, but it really is more of an application that is layered on top of the OS.  FreeBSD does not have a built-in GUI.  Like Linux, X11 is used for a GUI, although FreeBSD installs don't include it by default.  If that's what you want, PC-BSD is probably more like what you're expecting.



> or something like that.I am really new to this and probably shouldn't be suing it at all but--please tell me what command to issue to get the gui going in FreeBSD. I have searched high and low but can't find a simple answer to this.



The Handbook talks about how to set up X on FreeBSD: The X Window System.


----------



## tomm (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info.Maybe I am too old a dog for all these new tricks.I will check out the pc-BSD. Thanks again.


----------

